# Speargun for sale



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Someone hooked me up from craigslist so I thought I would try to do the same for someone else..



JBL MAGNUM 450XHD SPEARGUN-NEW - $200 - (PANAMA CITY) pic


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Please post PIc


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Its too big for your short lil Cuban arms Armando...you wouldnt be able to cock it...:moon


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

It would be fun to watch though.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

The pic is on craigslist in panama city under the sports sec..


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Turns out this is not really worth it the gun goes for $229 new on leisurepro


----------

